
Mojolicious 5.0 released: Perl real-time web framework - kraih
http://blog.kraih.com/post/87229338726/mojolicious-5-0-released-perl-real-time-web-framework
======
kvorg
I love the high level of polish and integration with other modern techs.
Mojolicious has achieved. What I don't understand is the miunderstandings of
the dependency and CPAN use design decisions: anyone using Mojolicious will
notice the whole package is often smaller and faster than one of the specific
packages they criticize Mojolicious to reimplement instead of just using, and
most of such specialized packages are either useable or, when appropriate,
simply used when available anyway. In the same vein, different kinds of APIs
are exposed over the same efficient implementations (Mojolicious::Lite, B()
...). I find this an efficient and modern approach all new Perl projects
should adopt and just count Mojolicious as a part of my core package tool
chest (even when not writing a web application). Go Mojo! (And ty kraih!)

------
ixmatus
So, it's a web framework that receives route requests and sends responses over
a WebSocket / Comet connection?

I've had a similar idea for something in Haskell and it's cool to see someone
doing this.

~~~
kasperset
Checkout
[http://www.chicagoboss.org/about.htm](http://www.chicagoboss.org/about.htm)
Written in Erlang

~~~
ixmatus
Yeah I'm aware of Chicago Boss and have used it, but like most "frameworks"
websockets are bolted on and you have to write special handlers for them.

I have yet to see frameworks offer routing coming in from the websocket
connection itself because it also requires non-standard javascript to send the
route requests through a parent websocket connection.

Which is why I was thinking that it's the way this framework was designed.

~~~
616c
Yeah, this is a common problem.

From a previous post from someone else on HN, I began reading about N20, which
is focused on Websockets as its first class transport. I am reading the docs
because this is one of its many interesting features.

[https://github.com/5HT/n2o](https://github.com/5HT/n2o)

------
hernan604
"Sebastian Riedel"++

Thanks for this mojo!

~~~
tmaly
I second that, thanks Sebastian

------
jusob
Any body has used both Mojolicious and Catalyst? I wonder how Mojolicious
might be better than Catalyst.

~~~
jdrago999
To use Ruby-isms, Mojolicious is like all the simplicity of Sinatra and all
the does-everything-you-could-ever-want of Rails.

Mojolicious also runs within Perl's version of Rack, called PSGI.

Great stuff!

~~~
duaneb
> Mojolicious is like all the simplicity of Sinatra and all the does-
> everything-you-could-ever-want of Rails.

I'm not sure how to take this—I usually pitch Sinatra to people by saying it
pitched out all the crap in Rails. Which one is it?

~~~
lsiebert
I'd say Perl Dancer is more the Sinatra of Perl.

------
sigzero
Those are some nice added features. Awesome and kudos to everyone for making
it happen.

